# Gun Questions



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking to buy a new tote gun. Cant decide between a 22-250 and 223. I am a little afraid of 22-250s because of reports of barrels only lasting for 1000 rounds. Is this true?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

No.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe in 100 degree temps shooting prairie dogs. under normal hunting conditions you will never ruin a barrel. either gun will do am fine job


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> maybe in 100 degree temps shooting prairie dogs. under normal hunting conditions you will never ruin a barrel. either gun will do am fine job


 :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bigtimehunter, I doubt your going to wear out a barrel. Since you have this in the coyote hunting forum I would guess that's your interest. I would rather wear out a barrel than loose coyotes. The 22-250 is much more decisive when it punches into the ribs of Mr. Willey. If your really worried buy a Savage. I think a new barrel is $99 and you can screw the old one off and the new one on yourself. 
I hope I gave you something to think about. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Depends upon what you are doing, if you re-load and you load hot very high velocity rounds, it will wear a barrel out faster, if you are using a quality aftermarket barrel, they last longer.

If you shoot a lot without letting the barrel cool down, the barrel will wear faster. For example, you go out, and in one day, shoot 1,000 rounds through the gun one after the other with no pause, then, you may wear it out in a grand. If your barrel is too hot to touch, let it cool, or you'll risk wearing it out quicker.

If you are looking for bench rest accuracy, groups in the .1-.3MOA, you replace barrels faster.

If you are a normal hunter, you will more than likely never wear the barrel out for your purposes, hunters shoot minute of coyote, minute of deer, that barrel will last plenty long for that kind of accuracy.

223 will no doubt last longer though, if you are shooting coyotes at 300 yards and under, go with it, if you are looking to stretch out further, 22 250 is a better choice. If you don't save pelts, look at the 308, you'll wear your finger out before you wear out this barrel.
If you're negligent when cleaning, you end up doing damage to your barrel, then you'll find yourself replacing barrels.

Buying a Savage = good advice


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, great info. Do you have any gun in specific model you have had good luck with? Ie. Rem. 700 spa varmint, tika t3, or savage


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all about you man, not us.

If you are carrying it a lot, a 26" barrel is heavy and a bit more clumsy, but adds velocity, can help with stability, should you be seeking long range performance. 20" barrel is handy, light
Stock and stock fit, stainless vs non, there is plenty here that plays into personal preference.

What gun... Savage or tikka would get the go for me here, if you want to modify the gun, then remmy would be better, as there are more options than a guy could ever want for them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have seen quality control issues with Remington lately. Still a die hard action, but too many other little issues. Savage is rated one of the best out of the box shooters on the market. I wouldn't suggest the Edge/Axis model. Rough trigger and they feel cheap. I have read reports about Ruger having barrel issues, don't know if this has been corrected. The new Winchester looks nice but very expensive.
It depneds what feels good to you, and how much you want to pay.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a savage model 12 22-250, shoots sub 1" at 250 and it loves spinning 55gr balistic tips, if anything were to happen to it I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I dont like the accutriger and the feel of salvage but they shoot Clean the gun when acuracy falls off and shoot the **** out of it. People worry about to much. If it burns out which most wont know or will never do buy another higher quality one. I like the .243 slinging some 105 amax but out of the 2 go .223 cheaper = more shooting = better marksman ship


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Consider reading the 4th 'sticky' above in this forum.Please.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

My Rem 700 VSF in 22-250 has about 1000 rounds through it. I first tried seating the bullets out to within 0.005" of the lands (Rem. chambers have LONG throats), and have noticed that about every 150 to 250 rounds I've had to move the seating depth around 0.010" out. Eventually I gave up and just left it. It still shoots under 1" @ 100yd, usually 0.75" for 5 shots or better. When the time comes, I'll rebarrel with a match SS barrel, probably with a tighter twist so I can shoot the heavier bullets at longer distance. 55gr is about all I'm shooting now, but this will probably be some time in the future yet.


----------

